

Show HN: ModelKit, Model Framework for Objective-C (iOS/Cocoa) - jawngee

Hey HN, wanted to share an open source project I'm working on:  https://github.com/jawngee/modelkit<p>It's a model/entity framework that allows you to write your model layer quickly and easily, managing persistence (local and network) for you as well as querying facilities.  It also can be tied into a BaaS like Parse (comes with a working implementation based on their REST api).  You could think of it as CoreData-lite or Github's Mantle on steroids.<p>It started out as Parse API wrapper because I was running into issues with their iOS SDK (I love Parse btw and rave about it to anyone that will listen - their iOS SDK not so much).  It's nearly finished and I'm incorporating it into a commercial product so I'd thought I'd share with fellow iOS HN'ers.  Enjoy!
======
jawngee
Link: <https://github.com/jawngee/modelkit>

